# Wincc Server ersetzen?



## jonasgrafe (19 Januar 2021)

Bei uns in der Firma haben wir 3 Server auf denen ein Sql ein Wincc Projekt 7.2 läuft. Server 1 und 2 laufen als Siemens redundantes System. Auf dem 3. Server läuft ein Hyper-V. Eine Vm ist ein SQL für die Rezeptdatenbanken und eine andere Vm hat eine Software für Traceability (Rückverfolgung von unserem Produkt, von welchem Tank, über welche Anlage, auf dem welche Palette) in sich.
Die Server laufen mit Windows Server 2008 und 2012, haben noch nie Updates gesehen und haben ein Mangelhaftes Backup (so wie ich das gesehen habe, wird nur an und zu das Wincc Projekt als Datei gesichert und ab und zu etwas auf die externe Festplatte welche dauerhaft verbunden ist). Baujahr ist 2013 und es wurde bis auf ein paar defekten Festplatten nichts gemacht. 

Vor Weihnachten hat ein Server dann sich abgeschaltet und hat uns mit einem CPU Fehler begrüßt. Die Clients haben leider nicht zuverlässig das Projekt von dem 2. WINCC gestartet.
Der Server konnte nachdem der Fehler aus dem Log im BIOS gelöscht wieder normal starten, aber wir wollen nun etwas ändern, damit wir sicher sind und unsere Produktion nicht gefährdet ist.

Nun haben wir uns gedacht uns ein Hyper-V Cluster zu kaufen und einzurichten. Dort sollen dann 4 VMs drauf laufen (die 2 Wincc und Sql und Traceability). Bei der Konfig wäre der Vorteil das ein ganzer Server ausfallen kann und der 2. dann übernehmen würde. 
So wie ich das im Siemens Handbuch gelesen habe, wäre das möglich. Spricht etwas dagegen? Oder kann mir jemand etwas besseres empfehlen?

Nun haben wir uns auch noch Gedanken gemacht, was wir mit dem Clients machen. 
Variante 1: 9 vorhandene Clients aufstellen mit Windows 10 und Wincc rt 7.5
Variante 2: 9 VMs zusätzlich installieren mit Windows Server 2019 (eine Datacenter Lizenz wurde es auf dem Server laufen) dort dann den Wincc RT. Und an die Arbeitsplätze einen WiseClient um dann per Rdp auf jeweils eine VM zuzugreifen.
Variante 3: zwei VMs mit 2 Terminalserver plus Windows UserCals installieren und dann wieder mit einem WiseClient per Rdp auf die Terminalserver zugreifen (2 Stück aus dem Grund damit man zwischdurch Wartungen machen kann und die Produktion weiterlaufen kann)

Mein Favorit wäre Variante 2.
Was sagt ihr dazu? Ist das alles möglich? Oder was geht nicht, bzw was würdet ihr nicht empfehlen?

Ein Backup wird natürlich in dem Zuge auch mit eingerichtet. Wie auch Softwareupdates und Antivir.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand ein paar Tipps geben.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 Januar 2021)

Bezüglich RDP schau noch mal genau ins WinCC Handbuch, dazu gibt es nämlich einige Einschränkungen wann und wie RDP überhaupt erlaubt ist. Vor allem wenn du spezielle Zusatzoptionen verwendest, auch nachsehen ob dort noch etwas anderes steht. Spätestens wenn du mal bei Siemens einen Support-Fall wegen eines Problems eröffnest, stehst du im Regen falls RDP dann nicht erlaubt ist.

Ansonsten sieht das mit dem Hyper-V immer ganz interessant aus, von der Wartbarkeit her benötigst du aber jemanden der sich dann im Detail mit der ganzen Umgebung auskennt und entsprechend verfügbar ist. Bei realer Hardware ist das auch für einen Außenstehenden recht einfach zu überblicken wie etwas zusammenhängt. Ich arbeite z.Zt. an einem Projekt wo alles auf virtuellen Maschinen läuft (vom Kunden gestellt), wenn da mal etwas hakt (was oft vorkommt) kann es schon mal dauern bis das Problem behoben wird - trotz IT Support.


----------



## PN/DP (19 Januar 2021)

jonasgrafe schrieb:


> Die Server laufen mit Windows Server 2008 und 2012, haben noch nie Updates gesehen und haben ein Mangelhaftes Backup (so wie ich das gesehen habe, wird nur an und zu das Wincc Projekt als Datei gesichert und ab und zu etwas auf die externe Festplatte welche dauerhaft verbunden ist).


Wozu sollen die Updates und Backups machen? "Never change a running system". Wenn Du das Windows alle möglichen Updates machen läßt, dann ist die Gefahr real, daß das WinCC System eines Tages plötzlich nicht mehr funktioniert, weil z.B. MS irgendwas am MSSQL geändert hat. Vom WinCC Projekt macht man nur Backups, wenn irgendwas geändert wurde. Von einem sich nicht ändernden Projekt braucht man keine weiteren Backups machen. Wichtig sind nur regelmäßige Auslagerungen und Backups der Archive, falls jemand die Archivdaten braucht.

Harald


----------



## Ralle (20 Januar 2021)

Bei uns läuft ein Server-Acronis auf dem WinCC-Server.
Der macht inkrementelle Sicherungen. Wenn ich mal vor Ort bin und ändere, mache ich am Schluß immer eine Komplettsicherung, die ich auf einer Festplatte mitnehme.
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch etwas Besseres als Acronis, die Software ist seit einigen Jahren wirklich echt schlecht geworden (unübersichtlich, chaotisch) und nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen. 
Mein letztest Restore ist so gründlich daneben gegangen, dass wir anschließend 1 1/2 Tage benötigten, um alles wieder ordentlich herzustellen. Ein Fiasko dank Acronis und meiner Gutgläubigkeit 
Updates bekommt unser Server auch nicht, der hängt an keinem öffentlichen Netz.

Wir haben ein WinCC mit projektlosen Clients, also alle haben das gleiche Serverprojekt im Client geöffnet. (WinCC Prof V15.1) Daten landen immer auf dem Server.
Die Clients haben eine WinCC-Runtime installiert und sind von Siemens. Eine Software von Siemens und einige Maßnahmen unseres IT-Spezialisten sorgen dafür, dass die Clients immer im gleichen Zustand neu starten. Egal was darauf installiert wurde, nach einem Start ist alles wieder im alten Zustand. Will man etwas zusätzlich installieren, kann man den Schutz abschalten, Software installieren, Schutz wieder zuschalten. Das haben wir eingeführt, nachdem sich ein Virus auf Clients versteckt hatte und immer wieder auf den Server ging.


----------



## JSEngineering (20 Januar 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja noch etwas Besseres als Acronis, die Software ist seit einigen Jahren wirklich echt schlecht geworden (unübersichtlich, chaotisch) und nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen.



Ich habe auch von Acronis Abstand genommen.
Am Jahresende (Zeit zum ausprobieren ) bin ich auf Ashampoo Backup Pro umgestiegen. In Tests scheiden die immer ganz gut ab und auch mein Eindruck ist bisher sehr positiv: Übersichtlich und zuverlässig. Man kann Images oder Dateibackups machen. Aus beiden kann man Dateien einzeln wiederherstellen. Ein Image-Restore habe ich noch nicht getestet.
Die Komprimierung kann man sehr hoch setzen, benötigt dann aber auch seeeehr viel Zeit fürs Backup.

Gruß
     Jens


----------

